# Check Engine Light!!!



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I need help! My engine light came on today! All my gauges read normal, including the jhp oil/volt gauges. Hooked my diablosport up to it to read the alarm. It says "Evaporative Emission System High Purge Flow." I didn't clear the code out yet. I have no idea what it means. Can I clear the code out and go on with life? Something silly like not having your gas cap screwed on all the way? Or do I need to go to the stealership immediately? Please Help Me!!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Hows it run?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It runs fine. I drove it to work last night, no problems. Got in this morning to come home and the light is on. I've got a K&N aircharger CAI, don't know if that has something to do with it or not. If it does, I'm sure the stealership will scream void warranty!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Just clear it and see if it happens again. It runs fine, no worries. If you take it in just take off the CAI before hand.

If the code dosn't come on for them leave that dumb waste of money off.:lol:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It won't clear out. The diablo says all faults reset, but nothing happens. I've had the CAI since Sept. of last year, don't know why it would cause problems now. Guess I'll have to take it to the dealership in the morning...The error number is P0496, I've found it on numerous different websites but can't find what causes the problem or how to fix it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is she under warranty?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya, got 15,000 miles on it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

Have you checked that your gas cap is tight?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

put everything back together and put 500 miles on it. last time i had a problem the dealer said to me something was wrong or i was telling a fib because the cars computer will record the last 500 miles and i didnt have 500 miles on my car. i really had 10,000 on it but i was running a chip and i had to clear it of the computer. be carefull


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

2 guys on the ls2gto.com forum just said the same thing, to disconnect the battery and it will clear the alarm, that my gas cap wasn't on good, I hope ya'all are right, I'll let ya know as soon as my barbacue chicken gets off the grill.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Had this to happen twice.
First time I drove it a day with the CEL on. I found the info here and tightened the gas cap. The CEL didn't clear itself after 2 day, so I unhooked the battery for 5 mins to clear it.
The second time, I didn't drive it after the CEL came on. Tightened the cap and the CEL cleared about 5 miles of driving.

I've found that if you slightly pull up on the cap while tightening helps. Click it about 5 times. If you push down, it won't tighten properly.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It worked! Damn diablo wouldn't clear the light but disconnecting the negative terminal of the battery did. The gas cap came off rather easily but didn't seem LOOSE per say, but it must've been. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Seal9 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Code was in History, with Emission System Codes it would take many cycles of starting you car to clear them...the best way is to unhook the battery and that clears the history....Seal9:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine happend 2 days ago. dealer read the same code. they cleared it and has not come back on. check your gas cap. could be loose


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Check your connections to your evap sensor. Go do some searching to find out where it is on the GTO. I know where it is on the Grand Prix, because i specialize in those cars. But im still learning on the GTO. But im most positive its the evap sensor. Either the wire is loose, or its not working entirely. You really dont even need the evap sensor. I have it deleted on my Grand Prix's PCM. Its for emissions BS


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Not only do Vettes and GTO's share the same engine, but we share the same crappy gas cap.Just happened to my C6 yesterday. The C6 tells you in the DIC that you are stupid and didn't tighten the gas cap, message is"Check Gas Cap". I checked the cap and sure enough it was loose. I tightened it. After I tightened it the check gas cap message got replaced by a CEL. I drove with it on yesterday. Drove it today and it still hasn't gone away. I called the dealer and he said it takes some time for it to clear. Just drive the car for a week and if it's still on bring it in and they'll pull the code and clear it.


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine came on yesterday when I filled the tank. I checked the cap a couple of times. Today I disconnected the battery for 30 seconds. The light is still on. Any ideas.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

im having the same problem


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't run across this on my GTO yet but I've noticed with other cars that I've dealt with that my regular code reader seems to clear codes without any problem while the hand held tuner...not so much.


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

had this problem last week(engine light)....had previously noticed the gas cap didnt tighten very well when i filled up...brought it to a mechanic friend...got the same error code as u all...friend told me to go down the road to a gm dealer and buy a new cap...surprisingly it was only $24 for a new cap..woohoo...problem fixed!!! code did not come back and its been a week...hope this helps..also my friend said the caps on these are notoriously crappy so if in doubt buy a new one..heck for only $24 i did


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DirtyJgTo said:


> had this problem last week(engine light)....had previously noticed the gas cap didnt tighten very well when i filled up...brought it to a mechanic friend...got the same error code as u all...friend told me to go down the road to a gm dealer and buy a new cap...surprisingly it was only $24 for a new cap..woohoo...problem fixed!!! code did not come back and its been a week...hope this helps..also my friend said the caps on these are notoriously crappy so if in doubt buy a new one..heck for only $24 i did


Did your friend tell you the gas cap is covered for 10 years through warranty?
I am surprised the dealer didn't tell you this. The gas cap securing has been an issue and GM has warrantied this part for 10 years. 
The original owner of the car should have gotten an email from GM regarding this. I would march down to your dealer with the invoice showing you paid for this and tell them you want your money back. :cheers

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/gas-cap-broken-20039/

Tell the dealer to check TSB 07011 (I am pretty sure thats the TSB)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 on being a free replacement.


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Did your friend tell you the gas cap is covered for 10 years through warranty?
> I am surprised the dealer didn't tell you this. The gas cap securing has been an issue and GM has warrantied this part for 10 years.
> The original owner of the car should have gotten an email from GM regarding this. I would march down to your dealer with the invoice showing you paid for this and tell them you want your money back. :cheers
> 
> ...


DAM!!!! didnt know that....thanks alot i will definatley go back to the dealer!!!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

key off. turn key on engine not running ......... push the gas pedal to the floor 3 times.(kinda slow) wait 5-10 seconds if code don't clear repeat. if code still don't clear disconnected neg from battery get a beer... drink it.... or... wait for a few minutes then connect it. if that don't clear the code . something is wrong and really needs investigation.


----------

